

Depression isn't about being sad all the time - kateho
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jan/03/depression-doesnt-make-you-sad-all-the-time

======
MichaelCrawford
When I was slipping into the beginning of my own bipolar-type schizoaffective
disorder, i was quite bitingly sarcastic. I don't think I appeared sad to
other people, or depressed, but other people sometimes found my sarcasm quite
annoying.

"Melancholia" is a section from my essay "Living with Schizoaffective
Disorder": [http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/schizoaffective-
disorder/m...](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/schizoaffective-
disorder/melancholia.html)

